# Neurofeedback electrodes



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Neurofeedback electrodes have worked for me. I ve been doing that for almost a year and I have shown some improvement with things. I usually come out feeling relaxed but fatigued. It does change the brain waves though with levels of serotonin. It takes time for this to work. Another name for it is LENS


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

ohh....
it works??????????


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Can you provide a link to more information on this. I have not heard about it before. How does it work?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey google "low Energy Neurofeedback electrodes" Antonia. The link and information should come up. Then you can look up in your area to who does it.  Yes it worked for me and really brought my anxiety down. It is fully natural Im sorry I took so long to roespond to your question on this. I may even take 2 months off from doing it and go back to it later.
Now that im feeling better. I need to make some kind of effort to build socialization with some people, such as going to the beach , rollerblading, going to pubs , and coffee houses and more. The therapist said now I can try get more involved with things. It is hard still so i may have to use redwine
Steve


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

What is the average session like? What could someone expect walking into their first appointment?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Neurofeedback*

they ll tell you about it and tell you how it works, followed by therapy. Then they will do the Neurofeedback with electrodes attached to your head. Then It will relax you. 
Steve


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*just passed appointment number 11*

I just passed Appointment number 11 in Neurofeedback and I know im on the right track nowadays. Im more focused now then ever before. I want to get even better. 
Steve


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I did something like this when I was much younger. Don't know if it was exactly the same thing but the therapists told me to relax but then I got nervous i would make the needle move toward the nervous/anxious level and it did some until I did visualization.


----------



## boritta (Nov 21, 2012)

I found a very interesting web site full of articels and videos about neurofeedback therapy:
*http://cocukvegenc.com/icerikdetay-132/dikkat-eksikligi-nedenleri-ve-neurofeedback-tedavisi.html*


----------



## boritta (Nov 21, 2012)

I found a very interesting web site full of articels and videos about neurofeedback therapy:

*http://cocukvegenc.com/icerikdetay-132/dikkat-eksikligi-nedenleri-ve-neurofeedback-tedavisi.html*


----------

